# New PC Build Freaking Out, Please Help



## olajideparis (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

So...I'm experiencing lots of BSODs and crashes from Cubase and VEP on my new system. I just got this system up and running about a month ago (long time apple user) and it's been a nightmare.

Initially I was getting Cubase and VEP hanging up when I would load my template (HS+HB+Cinesamples) along with lots of BSODs that ended up being remedied by changing the parameters on the paging file.

The other day I had the most bizarre thing happen, while having cubase connected to VEP all of a sudden all of patches in my violin 1s shorts instance of play disappeared...as in all the patches were gone. A blank instance of play, this is of course after having loaded my vframes. Just to make sure I hadn't accidentally saved over my vframe I reloaded the vframe and it was fine, only to have the patches disappear again.

Being that I quickly pointed the finger at Play and substituted Adagietto with HS but lo and behold after a while of working, one of my Kontakt instances would empty itself on it's own. So...play is not the culprit clearly.

Apart from that I've had Cubase crash randomly on me a good half dozen times in the last few days possibly more, this is both with projects incorporating VEP/Kontakt and projects with no virtual instruments at all. I am really at a loss here so I am open to suggestions. I absolutely can not go on fighting against this system while trying to meet deadlines everyday or I am going to go bananas.


I am running the following:

Computer:

core i7 4970k, ASUS P9X79 Pro, Corsair Vengeance 32GB RAM, Samsung Evo Pro 256GB OS, Samsung EVO 1TB Samples (2) 2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD (Audio and Backup) NVIDIA GEFORCE 210

Interface Hardware: Steinberg UR22, Steinberg CMC; CH,TP,QC

Software:

Windows 7 Pro, Cubase 7.5.2, VEP (Latest Update), Kontakt 5.3.x, Play 4.1.8 (HS+HB)

Thanks


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2014)

Do you host Play and Kontakt in the same Vframe?

Have you checked your ram for bad ram sticks?


----------



## José Herring (May 15, 2014)

Oh, and you shouldn't have to change a paging file. Damn, I've never done that. So it's something else.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 15, 2014)

Yikes. Like Jose, my first thought is ram. I'd start with downloading memtest and letting the computer soak for a while.


----------



## olajideparis (May 16, 2014)

Hey Guys,

No I have different vframes for Play and Kontakt. I've had problems without Play or Kontakt in Cubase. I downloaded and ram memtest a couple of weeks ago and there were no errors so that's not it.


----------



## The Darris (May 16, 2014)

Hmm, possible issue with your hard drive? Seagate's tend to have those problems more than others but considering it is new, seems unlikely. Are you hosting VE, Kontakt, and Play on the same HDD? If so, try separating them to different drives. If you already have them separate then I would get in touch with NI, VSL, or EW and see if their tech support has had people with these issues, they might be able to help you. 

Other tests you can do is to work with Play and Kontakt hosted in Cubase and see if you get the same issues. If you don't have issues then we at least know it is a VE problem and you can take it up with their support. Troubleshooting is key at this point. Find out as much information as you can about using these software in as many different configurations as you can. Load up your RAM slowly and make notes as to where your system crashes. My guess, if it is RAM, you will experience crashes around the 16gb if something isn't set correctly. Also, go into BIOS and check to make sure your RAM is clocked correctly. I had one stick that random set itself to something like 1330 Mhz when the other 3 were at 1600. Shit just didn't work right. Again, I had a computer friend who discovered that and fixed it for me. I still don't know what exactly all that means :oops: but nevertheless, him fixing that cleared up my computer crashes. 

I wish you luck man, I know how frustrating that can be. Good luck.

-Chris


----------



## olajideparis (May 16, 2014)

Only the project files and audio are on the seagates, samples are streaming from the Samsung SSDs so that should'nt be a problem. I have experimented hosting both in VEP and Cubase and I was still having issues either way...again, Cubase crashes even without any VI's so that's leading me to believe it's not VEP although that crashes on it's own. I'll look into the BIOS settings and memory speeds.

Thanks!


----------



## TravB (May 16, 2014)

BSOD's? Those are rather rare these days, and almost always related to hardware drivers. Can you post some of the error codes that you see on the Blue Screens Of Death?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 16, 2014)

TravB @ Fri May 16 said:


> BSOD's? Those are rather rare these days, and almost always related to hardware drivers. Can you post some of the error codes that you see on the Blue Screens Of Death?



I would second this. Most BSODs are related to a hardware issue, or how the OS is communicating with the hardware (e.g. drivers).

If you tested RAM, the next culprit would be the audio interface. I know nothing about Steinberg's interface and their drivers, so maybe someone else could chime in on that.

After that, check the video card drivers and make sure they are updated. One thing that is also worth checking is whether there is a BIOS update for the video card... Oh, and speaking of BIOS updates, make sure you've got the latest BIOS for that mobo too.

Finally, a long shot... but what network adapters are on this PC? Wireless? Wired? Both? Even though you are running everything on a single machine, VEP still communicates via TCP/IP on an internal network (via localhost). A problem with the network subsystem could potentially render BSODs if there is a bad driver / hardware there.

I hope something in this is helpful. There is nothing worse than random crashes :-(


----------



## rgames (May 16, 2014)

Concur that BSOD is most likely tied to hardware. RAM is probably the most common culprit on new machines. When RAM dies, it dies quickly, so it's seldom a problem on older machines.

You can use Memtest to check your RAM but keep in mind that it only shows potential problems, it doesn't give a clean bill of health. In other words, even if Memtest shows no errors, you still might have a RAM problem. If Memtest shows a problem, though, odds are extremely high you have a memory problem.

rgames


----------

